# Fishermen flee as croc grabs catch



## herptrader (Nov 5, 2009)

*Published On:* 11-5-2009
*Source:* http://www.ntnews.com.au/

THREE fishermen were forced to make a dash for safety after a curious crocodile crept up on them before stealing a shark they had just reeled in at a Territory beach.

And in what has been described as "a National Geographic moment" it was all caught on camera.

The footage shows the 3m saltie watching the anglers as it lurked in the shallows about 50m from the shore, before eerily darting through the water at speed towards them.

But the croc was not after the burly blokes - it was more interested in the 1m-long whaler shark flipping around on the sand that they had just netted.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## herptrader (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## Elapidae1 (Nov 7, 2009)

when u go to article it gives you option to see photos of what crocs eat picture 21 of 32 is a classic


----------

